# Don't attempt DIY repair on Lowrance DF/Plotter or u will be sorry.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

My son's FF/plotter had a button that kept sticking, making changing functions a serious pain in the butt.

His first MOS was something in radio repair. So, to make a long story short, Rhett attempted a repair. Not a good idea. When the case opened it pulled several wires loose destroying some connections. He ordered another unit to replace the dead one.

Now he has a side scan transducer that he won't be using and wants to sell it.

When he came home after AIT he asked me if I still had an old LORAN that wasn't working. Yep, I did. He said, "I can't screw it up more than it already is so let me give it a try." After his diagnosis and repair it worked perfectly for a couple of years. 

Electronics have become more sophisticated and miniaturized to the point that DIY repair is not too likely.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

In today's world we have become a throw it away society.
Whyme


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

WhyMe said:


> In today's world we have become a throw it away society.
> Whyme


This!!
If we knew how cheap this stuff was to actually build, It would probably piss us off so bad that we would never buy another.

Kinda like Garmin with the build it and quit supporting it approach they have taken.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

The thing that kills me when buying a new unit is the 5" screen model is $800, the 7" is $1500, the 10" is $2500, and the 15" is $5000. They are all the same unit with larger and larger screens. 

Coming from an electronics background that dealt with screens... I can tell you that the price difference in a raw 5" and 15" screen is not $4000. It's more on the order of a hundred or so...

This really pisses me off about manufacturers. I want a 10 inch screen on my boat but I dont need all of the $5000 unit's features. Even if I did need the features, I dont have $5000. So I wouldn't buy one anyway. So, I have a 5" screen.... haha


----------



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

I can't believe some off company hasn't come up with a way to hook up marine electronics to computer monitors yet. 

Imagine being able to have 17" screens for $2-300. 



Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abe (Jun 14, 2016)

holicori said:


> I can't believe some off company hasn't come up with a way to hook up marine electronics to computer monitors yet.
> 
> Imagine being able to have 17" screens for $2-300.
> 
> ...



I don't think it would last very long in a marine environment. Part of the reason stuff rated for 'marine' application is not only how the unit is sealed, but also the quality of internal components as well as external connections. Just as a rough example, try taking a automotive battery ground cable and use it on a boat. It works, for a couple months. You could imagine what would happen to exposed circuit boards.

Don't get me wrong, still doesnt justify $1k's price difference in sizes. But, people pay it so they will make it.


----------



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

Captain obvious...


Obviously the regular monitors would need to be upgraded to marine grade....

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abe (Jun 14, 2016)

holicori said:


> Captain obvious...
> 
> 
> Obviously the regular monitors would need to be upgraded to marine grade....
> ...


Maybe you dont understand, an LCD display is an LCD display. If you are suggesting they just build a 'marine grade computer monitor' I am pretty sure that is exactly what is already out there. Not unless you are suggesting you just buy a 'headless' unit in which you can select any size display you want... in that case look at the massive margins they would lose if they made that an option.


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

Abe said:


> I don't think it would last very long in a marine environment. Part of the reason stuff rated for 'marine' application is not only how the unit is sealed, but also the quality of internal components as well as external connections. Just as a rough example, try taking a automotive battery ground cable and use it on a boat. It works, for a couple months. You could imagine what would happen to exposed circuit boards.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, still doesnt justify $1k's price difference in sizes. But, people pay it so they will make it.


I have a 7" Tablet that is waterproof to 3' for 30 min. Paid 200 for the tablet so I don't think that an extra $200 for a 7" screen over 5" is unreasonable.


----------



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

Abe said:


> Maybe you dont understand, an LCD display is an LCD display. If you are suggesting they just build a 'marine grade computer monitor' I am pretty sure that is exactly what is already out there. Not unless you are suggesting you just buy a 'headless' unit in which you can select any size display you want... in that case look at the massive margins they would lose if they made that an option.


I really think the point I was making has gone far over your head bud. 

Like you said, a "marine grade computer monitor" is exactly what's already out there. 


Ok, that's my point. The MFD's out there now that are going for $5,000 are pretty much just a computer monitor (that we could buy for $300) and converted into marine grade/applications. 

The point I'm making is that the peices are so absurd just because they are "marine grade". There's no way the adjustment to turn it into marine grade is worth $4700. Not to mention the screens are still 7" 9" and 12". Meanwhile the smallest nonnative monitors are about 15" at the smallest. 

Now, obviously the marine MFD's have goodies built into to them as far as gps/chart plotter, etc....but all that transfers over very easily. 

Problem is, alot of people in the boat world have money and just eat up all these 500% overpriced electronics and think nothing of it. So of course the manufacturer keep prices there. 

But I bet if a rogue company came out and made 15" MFD's and sold them for $700-1000 they would be instantly slammed with business they'd have to expand on the spot. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

holicori said:


> i really think the point i was making has gone far over your head bud.
> 
> Like you said, a "marine grade computer monitor" is exactly what's already out there.
> 
> ...


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

"Marine grade" is only a sprayed or dipped coating on the motherboard, a gasket on the case, and a couple of water resistant connectors for the electrical inputs and outputs.

If a rouge company did start making more realistically priced components, they would get bought out by one of the big "group companies and promptly over run with bean counters who would raise prices and cheapen components.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

In a larger dry pilot house type boat a standard monitor probably would do fine. I've seen LED tv's work fine for years. :yes:


----------

